# classical composers and absinth



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I dont know about you guys , but i do appreciated my classical whit a glass of absinth, since i discover it 15 yrs ago it fit whit the music.

My question is the following, were there classical composer that were always ''wasted'' on absinth?, *was absinth a propellor for creation and genieousness?*

Someone has something to says on this??

:tiphat:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Absinthe was used as a cheap substitute for other liquors. The personality type which naturally tends toward creative endeavors also easily tends toward alcoholism. Proper personality type + cheap booze = composers drunk on absinthe all the time. There is also no evidence that absinthe is any more suited for producing hallucinations or inducing creativity than any other alcoholic beverage.

Personally, I'd really like to try absinthe. I wonder if my local liquor store has some....


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2014)

*Erik Satie* was quite partial to absinthe. He died of cirrhosis of the liver, by the way.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

This guy


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It seems that absinthe was considered quite a social problem in turn-of-the-century France.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

The 'green fairy' banned from many European countries for much of the C20th until EU rules permitted it again not so long ago. One of the ingredients, wormwood, was blamed for hallucinations and for being injurous to health .... nothing to do with the extremely high alcohol content, of course


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I haven't absinth since High School. Now that I'm married, I don't have to.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I remember that the "Bohemian" way of pouring it was a bit complex and potentially dangerous, especially when we already had a few down the hatch.... 

Cheers,
Jos


----------

